# autoresponder unlimited



## heero1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi
I just bought autoresponder called (autoresponder unlimited).According to instructions I can install this on all of my websites but instalation seems so difficult.Pleas could someone give me full details about installation ie which file goes where etc.
Thanks in advance
heero1
ray:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Did you get a instructions file in with the package. usually scripts have a readme or install file in one of the program/script folder.

If you can find this for me, ill help you with installation.


----------



## heero1 (Feb 6, 2007)

carsey said:


> Did you get a instructions file in with the package. usually scripts have a readme or install file in one of the program/script folder.
> 
> If you can find this for me, ill help you with installation.


Hi
Thanks
Yes here are instructions:
The first thing that you need to do is to determine which page of your website will be the activation page. 
The activation page is the one which will “activate” your autoresponder scripts to work. In our experience, 
the best page to become your activation page is your homepage which is the most frequently visited 
page of your website. 

After you have determined which is your activation page, edit this page and paste the following scripts 
anywhere between the <body> and <body > tags of your HTML. 

<img src=http://www.yourdomain.com/cgi-bin/autoresponder/activate.cgi 
width=1 height=1 border=0> 

Do not upload yet this webpage. You will still need add your subscription box in this webpage. Just 
remember, this is called your activation page. 
Installation of the autoresponder scripts 

Unzip the file called autoresponder.zip. Be sure you remember the directory where you unzip the files. 
After unzipping, you should have the following files 

(1) hml folder – there is nothing to edit /chnage in the files inside this folder. 
(2) autoresponder folder – open it, it should contain the following 4 files: 
config.cgi 
activate.cgi 
ar.cgi 
Lite.pm 

You need to edit only the file called config.cgi. 

When you first opened the file config.cgi you might notice that it looks garbled. There is nothing wrong 
with the file. Close it. Open the same file in wordpad. You notice that it looks ok now. 

You will find detailed explanation in the config.cgi of what variables to change. What you are doing here is 
configuring the script. You only have to do this one time. 

After editing the config.cgi, you are now ready to upload your files to your web host. 


Uploading the Files to your WebHost 

Upload first the html folder to your root directory. This is the directory where you normally keep your 
index.html or your home page. 

Now look for your cgi-bin directory. 

Upload the autoresponder folder under the cgi-bin directory. BE SURE that you upload the autoresponder 
folder as ASCII and NOT BINARY. 
I need help with file below:
sub configure {

#################################################################
# CHANGE ONLY THESE VARIABLES: #
#################################################################

# Type the URL address of the ar.cgi. 
# Replace ONLY www.your domain.com to yourdomain or URL address.

$scriptpath="http://www.yourdomain.com/cgi-bin/autoresponder/ar.cgi";

$htmlpath="http://www.yourdomain.com/html";

$imgpath="http://www.yourdomain.com/html/img";


# Type the full path to your EMail program.
# If you're not sure of this, ask your server administrator

$mailprog='/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i';

# Type your email address. Make sure
# to place a \ in front of the @
# As an example: admin\@autoresponderunlimited.com

$fromaddr="info\@yourdomain.com";

# This is the file that will hold all of the email addresses and names
# of all of your autoresponders. Change it to something more secretive.

$mbase = "collect.txt";

# Type default name. If the system is unable to extract
# the prospect's name, it will print the Default Name.

$emptyuname="Friend";

# Enter the Admin password (case sensetive 8 chars max)

$password="";


}
1;
What information do I need and from where like below
$mailprog='/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i';
Please explain in plain english


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Right, itll be best to do this step by step.

Choose the page you want as your activation page. it suggests this to be the homepage. If you want it to be different, choose the webpage you want it on. 

I suggest you make a backup of your page incase things go wrong

Once you have decided, edit your webpage of your choice and paste this code anywhere between <body> (usually at the top) and the </body> (usually near the bottom) 

```
<img src=http://www.yourdomain.com/cgi-bin/autoresponder/activate.cgi
width=1 height=1 border=0>
```
 be sure to change the URL in that text/script to the URL of your homepage. DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING AFTER THE /. Only change *http://www.yourdomain.com.*

Do this and save it with the same name as what it is on the site. So if it was index.html to begin with. You save the backup as indexbackup.html and save your edited code as index.html

Complete these instructions and post back saying you are ready for the next part.


----------



## bernardhoa (Oct 10, 2007)

heero1 said:


> Hi
> Thanks
> Yes here are instructions:
> The first thing that you need to do is to determine which page of your website will be the activation page.
> ...



Hi, I get to know this about this forum also because of this link.

I will start off from here and move on...

Well, I also just purchased my copy of Autoresponder Unlimited and had uploaded 
the files as per instruction.

I got an error of code 500 internal error. How do I tackle this issue?

Or could anyone help verify my script?

Thanks!


Bernard Hoa


----------



## jannie422 (May 7, 2008)

Where do i get the cgi-bin directory i cant find it can somebody assist me


----------



## slmartin (Jan 27, 2009)

I had to create mine, it's just a folder named cgi-bin in the root directory that I uploaded the files to.


----------



## spokane (Apr 21, 2009)

Hola greetings to all. 


I followed all the steps for proper configuration, and gives me 500 internal server error. 

Can you help me please ...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E500.html

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/500servererror.htm


----------



## JelleBean (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: autoresponder unlimited - email program?*

I never saw a response to this original question. I have the same question.
I called GoDaddy and they had no idea.
I use gmail and I can set up a GoDaddy email address.
But, I don't use Outlook or Mac Mail or any "Program"
*Can someone tell me how to edit this string below?*
Below are the instructions in the Autoresponder Unlimited txt file.

*# Type the full path to your EMail program.
# If you're not sure of this, ask your server administrator

$mailprog='/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i';*

Original post below - was never answered in the thread.

The original question was how do I edit the above string to work?
I don't have an email "program" other than gmail.
Will this thing only work with Outlook or a PROGRAM?

Or can it be web based?
If it can be web based, how do I figure out how to edit the string below?

$mailprog='/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i';

Thank you for any help with this.

J


----------



## catalinuxul1000 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a problem with Autoresponder Unlimited, after i install him and make the settings, i log into the control panel, i make the Test and working OK.
But when i log again into the Control Panel and i Add New Messages, after 3 messages added The Messages Number 2 work incorrectly. for Example.
Message 1 - send after 0 Days
Message 2 - send after 2 Days
And When i create the message 3, the message 2 is changes the number in 3.
I put one link with print screen to look at the problem (there are 2 examples inside the link). Thx and i wait for a solution.

Link - Problem Autoresponder


----------



## luminis (Jan 14, 2012)

Like all of you, I tried to install Autoresponder Unlimited on multiple web hosting. Once, I successfully installed and configured it. I was so happy, I started to send all my marketing mails. After few weeks, there was no response to my marketin mails, so I checked everything. 
My marketing messages, title, images, backgrounds, website ... everything was working and was pretty good. So, I decided to check the mailling list system. My mails were blocked. only few mails where sent each time.

After many fustrating days, I decided to migrate to a complete autoresponder system. I tried GetResponse.com, Infusionsoft and finally AWeber. I can confirm you that AWeber is far more easy to use and efficient.

For more information check AWeber website.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

This thread is over 4 years old. If you are having problems with it, please start a new thread, I will link this one on your thread. 

This thread is closed.


----------

